# Coding for Clawtoes



## kd2471 (Feb 21, 2008)

Need some help on coding clawtoes. 28285,28022,28899 like 27690 Thanks!Doctor is doing the following:
T2,T3,  - MTPJ arthrotomy & medial collateral ligament release with lateral collateral ligament reconstruction.
T2,T3,T4 Extensor digitorum longus lengthening & extensor digitorum brevis transfer to the extensor digitorum longus.


----------



## mbort (Feb 21, 2008)

Please elaborate on what you are needing help on.


----------

